# P240F/009231 - Exhaust Gas Recirculation System: Response too Slow



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

I just drove from SLC, UT to LA, CA in my 2011 VW Golf TDI (2.0L) 

I stopped for gas (i was pretty much empty) and gunned it to speed back up to get back on the freeway. I looked down and saw the light turn on. 

Pulled over and scanned the code, but I can NOT find any documentation of this code anywhere! 

Does anyone know more about this? I'll obviously take this into the dealer when I get back home in a few days...just wanted some input before then. 

BTW, I cleared the code and it came back about 50 miles later. 


```
Friday,25,March,2011,21:25:54:62764 
 VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64) 
 Data version: 20101206 
  
  
  
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
  
  
                 Address 01: Engine       Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb 
 Control Module Part Number: 03L 906 019 DA    HW: 03L 906 019 DA 
   Component and/or Version: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG  7271 
            Software Coding: 0050072 
             Work Shop Code: WSC 01357 011 00200 
                       VCID: 6DDAEA6D0D17 
 1 Fault Found: 
  
 009231 - Exhaust Gas Recirculation System: Response too Slow  
                P240F - 000 -  -  - MIL ON 
              Freeze Frame: 
                     Fault Status: 11100000 
                     Fault Priority: 2 
                     Fault Frequency: 2 
                     Mileage: 10422 km 
                     Time Indication: 0 
                     Date: 2006.14.11 
                     Time: 17:53:18 
  
              Freeze Frame: 
                     RPM: 2139 /min 
                     Speed: 126.0 km/h 
                     Load: 100.0 % 
                     Mass Air / Rev.: 25.0 mg/str 
                     Mass Air / Rev.: 0.0 mg/str 
                     Mass Air / Rev.: 460.0 mg/str 
                     Mass Air / Rev.: 485.0 mg/str 
  
  
 Readiness: 1 1 0 0 0
```


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

Any thoughts?


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

toasters said:


> Any thoughts?


The CEL turned off when I got a new tank of gas.....I'm not sure if the problem is solved, or if it was diesel related. Could the station have had some old diesel? (Shell in Barstow, CA).

Does ANYONE know more about this code, what it means, or how I could find out more info about it?

I don't want to take it to the dealer to have them screw up the car if there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## k9thunder (Aug 17, 2013)

*P240F - Bad Diesel*

Also got P240F after filling the tank at Fred Meyer in Crater Lake, OR. Cleared the error and fill with diesel from stations on the way home (Love's in Corning right next to truck stop, Safeway in San Ramon and Shell in Walnut Creek near BART station) and error code did not re-appear.

Sounds like you also got bad diesel.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

k9thunder said:


> Also got P240F after filling the tank at Fred Meyer in Crater Lake, OR. Cleared the error and fill with diesel from stations on the way home (Love's in Corning right next to truck stop, Safeway in San Ramon and Shell in Walnut Creek near BART station) and error code did not re-appear.
> 
> Sounds like you also got bad diesel.


It has been over two years and the code has not reappeared. Since this code appeared, I have been religious about filling up at Chevron stations (top tier fuel) located next to an interstate (gives me a warm fuzzy that they sell a lot of diesel and cycle through their diesel quickly).

I'm pretty sure the run-down shell station I filled up at is what caused this.


----------

